# Daily camp troubles



## J087 (Dec 16, 2017)

As the moving cycle begins the new camper requests start to flood in. Although on some days I can't stop wondering why everyone keeps asking for the same item. The one item I just ran out off...

These drawings are made by a freelance illustrator, going by the name off *lollibeepop*. Everyone who plays Pocket Camp can relate to these troubles.


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 16, 2017)

PRICELESS!!


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 16, 2017)

Lmao XD You did such wonderful job XD Rosie’s expression is so funny lol.


----------



## Vonny (Dec 16, 2017)

I can relate. Four days ago I got about five requests for 3 pale chubs throughout the day (on top of a bunch of other requests asking for 1) and pale chubs suddenly became impossible to find, the next day the same thing happened with horse mackerels.  I stopped playing completely 2 days ago.  

I don’t think it’s RNG. I think they programmed it that way because it happens so often and probably is a way to encourage buying throw nets..


----------



## Angel-Rae (Dec 16, 2017)

That is so cool! And I also had the pale chub saga this morning. Overall I had around 20 requests. Thank god for market box!


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 16, 2017)

I relate so much xD


----------



## likalaruku (Dec 17, 2017)

They will inevitable all want large quantities of the same thing that just happen to be hard to find at that time, so you run out & have to buy from friends, which isn't easy because the friend box only shows you their 4 most recent items & not their full inventory, meaning you have to visit each one until you find one who has what you need.

How the game notifies your friends every time you put stuff in your box, which they don't care about, but never notifies them when you send a help request for the quarry. 

When you're about to complete a quest & the animals change right in the middle of it.

When the exact same things are in the market every day.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 17, 2017)

Vonny said:


> I can relate. Four days ago I got about five requests for 3 pale chubs throughout the day (on top of a bunch of other requests asking for 1) and pale chubs suddenly became impossible to find, the next day the same thing happened with horse mackerels.  I stopped playing completely 2 days ago.
> 
> I don’t think it’s RNG. I think they programmed it that way because it happens so often and probably is a way to encourage buying throw nets..



I think it's more meant to encourage using the market box! I can't say how many times it's saved me! Thank goodness I have LOADS of friends so I can usually find stuff I need. This happens to me all the time, but I usually just do "the loop" going to all the places catching all the things, so that when I return they will have repopulated and I can usually get them on my own, it just takes a bit more time, so it depends on how far into the 3 hours I am, if it's like 20 minutes left and I am low on items I'll just buy what I need from market boxes, if I have a good bit of time I'll do the loop. Of course using the nets/honey/fertilizer is also an option but then you can't guarantee what you'll get anyways, well besides with the fertilizer. XD I've legit used a net and got like 1 of the fish I needed 6 of...


----------



## Dede (Dec 17, 2017)

Hahaha this is too good XD
lollibeepop is so talented!


----------

